# What pouches for BBs to 6mm?



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Wondering which pouches are best for BBs?

I used the only pouches I had for the 6mm which were too big but OK, soft and a little difficult to centre.....


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

I use the small cheap generic Chinese pouches that come as extras for both .177 and 1/4in









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Whytey said:


> Wondering which pouches are best for BBs?
> 
> I used the only pouches I had for the 6mm which were too big but OK, soft and a little difficult to centre.....
> View attachment 371348


Is that what you are using or looking for 👍👌🎯


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

10mmx50mm roo leather sure ya got some that hopping around down there in wallaby creek


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

I joined this fine forum to be able to contact Ray maker of Super Sure pouches. These along with pit pouches are working well. This pouch is laminated I think with a texture on one
side and smooth Roo? On the other, made for BBs if I understand ok. I remember reading that Ray himself mastered the BB accuracy with it
noting its mostly in the release.













I shoot 6mm lead shot and 8 steel also with this pouch, only wish could use
It to its potential like Ray and some
others, would say someday but sure not.
ukj


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

and i just cut small rectangles out of a ladys kid leather glove,from the thrift store-1/4 inch wide x 1 1/8 inches long [1/16 on each end for the holes]


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Portboy said:


> 10mmx50mm roo leather sure ya got some that hopping around down there in wallaby creek


OK OK..... looked on fleebay and bought this clean unstained piece 230x100x0.8mm..... should do the trick...... and I live in Chuwar, not Wallaby Creek.









BTW the 7.5-8mm pit pouches work fine even though I can't feel the ball.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Whytey said:


> OK OK..... looked on fleebay and bought this clean unstained piece 230x100x0.8mm..... should do the trick...... and I live in Chuwar, not Wallaby Creek.
> View attachment 371407
> 
> 
> BTW the 7.5-8mm pit pouches work fine even though I can't feel the ball.


Ok m8 😂


----------



## spork (Jun 22, 2019)

I have the simple shot and warrior roo pouches made for bb's. Sometimes I use them for up to 8mm but 6mm and bb's are just right.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

spork said:


> I have the simple shot and warrior roo pouches made for bb's. Sometimes I use them for up to 8mm but 6mm and bb's are just right.


The cool custom made accessories are not available or made down here in AUS, none that I've found anyway. The isolation freight costs make the small low cost items a no-go.


----------



## Truck Driver (8 mo ago)

do you have a link for the pouches in the first pic? 
Also if you search my post I posted some info from a site that had a little chinese lady branded pouches . She gave a list of her recommended sizes. The consensus I got from this site though was use what ever you want.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Truck Driver said:


> do you have a link for the pouches in the first pic?
> Also if you search my post I posted some info from a site that had a little chinese lady branded pouches . She gave a list of her recommended sizes. The consensus I got from this site though was use what ever you want.


I use whatever I got on hand as long as the center hole is small enough. Great thing about light bands and small ammo is making your own is easy some scrap leather and a pair of scissors 



Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Whytey said:


> Wondering which pouches are best for BBs?
> 
> I used the only pouches I had for the 6mm which were too big but OK, soft and a little difficult to centre.....
> View attachment 371348


Just ordered 10 of those off Amazon to try. 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Stankard757 said:


> Just ordered 10 of those off Amazon to try.
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


These are what I use with 8.7mm and 9.5mm steels the 50x14 and the 55x18 sizes. Very popular with customers aswell 👌🎯👍👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Booral121 said:


> These are what I use with 8.7mm and 9.5mm steels the 50x14 and the 55x18 sizes. Very popular with customers aswell 󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


Nice my pouch supply is way LOW

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Stankard757 said:


> Nice my pouch supply is way LOW
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


I buy them by the 100 👊🎯👌 I know I have a problem 🤣🤣🎯👌 I get them in red aswell young @bingo just got 50 from me he likes them aswell 🎯👊👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Truck Driver said:


> do you have a link for the pouches in the first pic?
> Also if you search my post I posted some info from a site that had a little chinese lady branded pouches . She gave a list of her recommended sizes. The consensus I got from this site though was use what ever you want.


I get mine from Snipersling
They come in packs of 20, 50x14mm & 55x15mm.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey Whytey, with it being a bit of a pain to get stuff to your door, have you considered pouch cutting dies? I have a few of them and they allow me to have more pouches whenever I need them. They are not expensive and pay for themselves very quickly. Personally I use mine with an arbor press but you don't have to, just makes it easier. Here is the write up I did about my setup 









How I cut my pouches (pic heavy)


Got my system set up so I can cut pouches quickly, quietly and with little bother. This setup took a while to develop and a lot of trial and many errors were involved lol. The first picture is of my arbor press I picked up from Harbor Freight. Second is my new GZK pouch die with spring loaded...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Truck Driver (8 mo ago)

dies sounds like the ticket . I know that when I cut mine by hand I am not pleased with the results. Even folding the pouch evenly over on itself and punching holes the holes still come out misplaced. Not by much and its very acceptable but not perfect


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I know I am super late to this post, but I always go with a double pick pouches for 6 mm ammo.

Cheers mate! 
Vince


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Stankard757 said:


> I use the small cheap generic Chinese pouches that come as extras for both .177 and 1/4in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are my go to for .177 bbs, they are just thick enough that the bbs feel pretty comfortable when in the pinch.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> These are my go to for .177 bbs, they are just thick enough that the bbs feel pretty comfortable when in the pinch.


Where'd you get yours I can't seem to find them anymore? Most of the ones I have left I got with trades with forum members. 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Stankard757 said:


> Where'd you get yours I can't seem to find them anymore? Most of the ones I have left I got with trades with forum members.
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Wasp sells these 10 for £4 so you will get 100 for £10 probably on aliexpress 👊👍👌🎯


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Stankard757 said:


> Where'd you get yours I can't seem to find them anymore? Most of the ones I have left I got with trades with forum members.
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


When I was first looking for bands I ordered a 20 pack of premades on Amazon. I think it was about $6. They were all set up with those pouches. I only kept the pouches.. lol


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

@Stankard757 and brum


----------

